# huge red oak



## davduckman2010 (May 17, 2015)

cut this hugh red oak that tiped over last year 13 ft sections.35 in across going to mill these into beams table slabs and boards soon

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

Huge alright. They check like the dickens Duck make sure to seal very thick, stack in shade stickered high off the ground and forget about them for a few years. I'm sure you know all that. Nice find!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 17, 2015)

Thats a beauty Duck, prime northern red oak. Has nice tight growth rings, that will make some nice lumber.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2015)

I can't help but think that you should be milling some of this stuff into beams and timbers for your barn build.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 17, 2015)

Great future furniture wood there! Chuck


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Huge alright. They check like the dickens Duck make sure to seal very thick, stack in shade stickered high off the ground and forget about them for a few years. I'm sure you know all that. Nice find!


thanks kevin all this milled lumber going to an amish kiln to dry i sealed all cut areas right after pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 17, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I can't help but think that you should be milling some of this stuff into beams and timbers for your barn build.


yep you know it tick -- first pic the tree still standing behind this one. i think we looked at that when you where up. its ready to tip to red oak that dwarfs this one . a real giant. i could build a new house and a barn out of that beast


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> yep you know it tick -- first pic the tree still standing behind this one. i think we looked at that when you where up. its ready to tip to red oak that dwarfs this one . a real giant. i could build a new house and a barn out of that beast


I remember those tree's my friend, that's why I mentioned the barn, those would be great for that. There are tons of other tree's that can be used for lumber and turning wood for sale from your place. But those old oaks should be milled for your new barn, it would outlast us for sure. LOL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

Just build it so they stay dry. Unlike WO, RO is not rot resistant at all.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Just build it so they stay dry. Unlike WO, RO is not rot resistant at all.


 I got a white oak tree bigger than that laying 30 ft from this that's bigger 40 in across that's getting sliced too.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 20, 2015)

Giant, plus ambrosia,spalted, curly, burly, or whatever term can be used for wood grain that is unordinary or extraordinary most grow on your property.
Thanks for the pictures and letting me live vicariously the lumberjack life through you.
Keep them coming

Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

